# New tool from IGaging



## Artie1085 (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried this height setting tool. Looks interesting and the price is right if it works as advertised.

Digital Snap-Check Gauge


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dang now you show me , and I just ordered a Wixey


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks like a good deal. I guess when I have one of every thing I will have one of those too. :surprise:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You did that just to make Rick crazy, right?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Conspiracy Dan.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Artie, Great Find!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks interesting...gets rid of the plastic and bridge that comes with other devices...thanks for posting...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well after watching the video I think I'm going to order a couple


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Good for the price. I have a variety of ways to accomplish the same thing (set up blocks, digital calipers, Wixey, Incra) so I would probably pass for now. If I hadn't spent all that money on the other things I would probably go for it. lol

Not sure about the value for dado's or jointer set up as those measurements are usually not critical enough for 1000ths of an inch, but it is only $20 bucks.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Looks interesting and the price is pretty easy to take. Thanks !


Gary


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Dang now you show me , and I just ordered a Wixey


Just grin and bear it, You'll do fine with the Wixey.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Well after watching the video I think I'm going to order a couple


Why a couple? You can only use one at a time!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

schnewj said:


> Why a couple? You can only use one at a time!


One for each hand.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah, but doesn't buying one of those take away a prime excuse for being in the shop making stuff???

(ADDED) Or on second thought, maybe just being in the shop measuring stuff with the new tool is sufficient.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

schnewj said:


> Why a couple? You can only use one at a time!


There a limited supply . What if one goes wonkey ?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> There a limited supply . What if one goes wonkey ?


Then you use the one you just bought!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

schnewj said:


> Then you use the one you just bought!


Never thought of that


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

sfchuck said:


> Yeah, but doesn't buying one of those take away a prime excuse for being in the shop making stuff???
> 
> (ADDED) Or on second thought, maybe just being in the shop measuring stuff with the new tool is sufficient.


Nicely done, Chuck! No batteries req'd?!


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> No batteries req'd?!


Well, I could set a discharged D cell on each side of the base to keep the TS blade from lifting the whole gauge. :wink:


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> There a limited supply . What if one goes wonkey ?


What if two go wonkey?


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Artie1085 said:


> Has anyone tried this height setting tool. Looks interesting and the price is right if it works as advertised.
> 
> Digital Snap-Check Gauge


I heard about it yesterday from another source and ordered it right away. I should know how good it is in a little while.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

It doesn't do inside gaps. Gap from table saw blade to fence. Gap from router bit to fence. Gap from CNC bit to work top. Etc.. And depending on the strength of the spring it may be useless for tools that aren't iron/steel.

Guess I don't need one. Means I can treat myself to a $20 meal at an almost-fancy cafe! 
4D


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

sfchuck said:


> Well, I could set a discharged D cell on each side of the base to keep the TS blade from lifting the whole gauge. :wink:


50-Piece Magnet Sampler - Lee Valley Tools
Best bargain in the catalogue!
The 'bit holder socket' from my 3/8" socket set won't grip bits...they fall out. I just got around to epoxying one of the smaller ones into the bottom of the socket. Now it grips like snot. No chance of the screw falling off either (unless it's brass or stainless.)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> The 'bit holder socket' from my 3/8" socket set won't grip bits...they fall out. I just got around to epoxying one of the smaller ones into the bottom of the socket. Now it grips like snot. No chance of the screw falling off either (unless it's brass or stainless.)


get one that's magnetic and won't quit on the holding power...
this is just a drop in proverbial bucket...
https://www.diyhomecenter.com/screw-products/quick-release-magnetic-bit-holder.aspx

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick; I tried every auto supply and bldg. supply joint up here. They all said 'Doesn't exist'...
Joys of small town living.
Thanks for the link, but my DIY fix is working great!!


----------

